# Naruto Battledome Banner Contest



## MShadows (Jan 13, 2021)

Ladies and gents, after many eons of waiting, we bring you the 
*Naruto Battledome Banner Contest*!



✯ The theme is: _*Naruto-related content*_ or _*NBD memes*_
✯ The banner can contain anything that is related to the Naruto series and its characters.
Or, it can be related to one of the many NBD memes (e.g. Sannin Band, Base Jiraiya, Solo King etc.).
*IMPORTANT*: The memes must *NOT* directly target actual users (no direct mention of actual users within the banner).
✯ Entry needs to follow the , be created by you personally and specifically for this contest.
✯ Keep it _PG-13._ Entries are subject to _moderator approval_ if they are questionable.
✯ Do not tell anyone which entry is yours and do not ask for votes!
✯ You *cannot* vote for yourself.
✯ Users registered January 2021 onwards cannot vote.
✯ The dimensions are _*750x200*_.
✯ The winner will be chosen through _*poll voting*_.
✯ Send your entry to @MShadows via PM with the title: _*"NBD Banner Contest"*_.
✯ The deadline for sending submissions is *February 4 at 12:00 pm UTC.


Prizes

The entries will receive the following prizes:

1st place: 12 CC points (*or* 1 month big avatar)
2nd place: 5 CC points (*or* 1 month sparkles)
3rd place: 3 CC points (*or* 1 month coloured custom usertitle)


The winner will have their banner set as the section banner for the NBD and its Metadome.

Good luck!*

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Jan 13, 2021)

I doubt there's many(if any) people that do these kinds of things that mainly post in the NBD. Wouldn't it be better to make a poll thread to see what the NBD want the banner theme to be and then make the actual contest thread(after the NBD picks a theme) and post it in the art section where it'll likely get more attention from the right people?


----------



## MShadows (Jan 13, 2021)

Bonly said:


> I doubt there's many(if any) people that do these kinds of things that mainly post in the NBD. Wouldn't it be better to make a poll thread to see what the NBD want the banner theme to be and then make the actual contest thread(after the NBD picks a theme) and post it in the art section where it'll likely get more attention from the right people?


I already talked with @Sloan and the general sentiment was about having something representative of the NBD culture.

I gave two broad options:
1) *Anything *Naruto related
2) NBD memes

Anyone can participate, not just NBDers. And a global notice will be up soon so more people will know about the contest.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## God Of Naruto (Jan 13, 2021)

Can someone explain the sanin band and the soloking and the base jiraiya shit to me, might make a custom banner with all three


----------



## Bonly (Jan 13, 2021)

MShadows said:


> I already talked with @Sloan and the general sentiment was about having something representative of the NBD culture.
> 
> I gave two broad options:
> 1) *Anything *Naruto related
> ...



If the NBD picks the theme then I don't see how it wouldn't be a representative of our culture since we picked it. I just don't want a trash looking banner so if you think the global notice is enough to pull in the right people then cool


----------



## MShadows (Jan 13, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> Can someone explain the sanin band and the soloking and the base jiraiya shit to me, might make a custom banner with all three


Basically, it’s in reference to all the factions/memes you have here in the NBD.

You can make a meme banner about any of them, so long as you don’t actually target an actual user.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## God Of Naruto (Jan 13, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Basically, it’s in reference to all the factions/memes you have here in the NBD.
> 
> You can make a meme banner about any of them, so long as you don’t actually target an actual user.


i mean can someone explain all three separately im not familiar with them


----------



## MShadows (Jan 13, 2021)

God Of Naruto said:


> i mean can someone explain all three separately im not familiar with them


I think @Draco Bolton will do a wonderful job at explaining the the Sannin Band and Base Jiraiya concepts  

The Solo King meme is about Itachi being "invincible" and beating any character


----------



## Divell (Jan 14, 2021)

Fuck it, I got time, I am in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 14, 2021)

Not too late to participate for me?


----------



## MShadows (Jan 14, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> Not too late to participate for me?


Check the deadline for submissions. You have about 3 weeks left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Feb 1, 2021)

Two more days until the deadline!


----------



## Divell (Feb 1, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Two more days until the deadline!


Ah crap I forgot about this shit. Tomorrow I do it and post it.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MShadows (Feb 1, 2021)

Divell said:


> Ah crap I forgot about this shit. Tomorrow I do it and post it.


Send it to me via PM once it's done!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 1, 2021)

MShadows said:


> Send it to me via PM once it's done!


Will do.


----------



## MShadows (Feb 3, 2021)

One day left


----------



## MShadows (Feb 4, 2021)

Time’s up. Will be posting the results shortly


----------



## MShadows (Feb 4, 2021)

* NBD Banner Contest Winner!

1st place *
@Divell
Prize:* 12 CC points (*or* 1 month big avatar)*



You were the only participant, so you automatically got first prize. Thank you for taking the time to create your submission and send it in.
It will be set up as the banner for the NBD and its Metadome sub-section.

Congratulations! 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 4, 2021)

Fuck my life

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 4, 2021)

MShadows said:


> * NBD Banner Contest Winner!
> 
> 1st place *
> @Divell
> ...


What do I do with the 12 cc points?


----------



## MShadows (Feb 4, 2021)

Divell said:


> What do I do with the 12 cc points?


You can use them to buy prizes


----------



## Divell (Feb 4, 2021)

MShadows said:


> You can use them to buy prizes


Where?


----------



## MShadows (Feb 5, 2021)

Divell said:


> Where?


Here:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Feb 5, 2021)

Lol ,so this is why  a rare amount of users have colorful names and sparkles under their avatars....


----------

